# Help with Motor/Controller



## evjunky (Mar 5, 2012)

SAD to say but i have stopped asking as i did not seem to get any replies

but why not

http://www.monsterscooterparts.com/48v-1000w-motor-controller-throttle-kit.html

buy one of their kits no guess work and cheaper than what you were proposing?

btw i'm reasonably new too!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Fresh101 said:


> This kart is been built for my kids for fun and not racing, ages of kids range from 6 to 10 years of age.
> 
> Motors:
> 1st- Currie Technologies 24v 750w 28A --> LINK <--
> 2nd- Currie Technologies 24v 900w 34A --> LINK <--


Hi Fresh,

Use a bigger motor. I don't think it'll be much fun for those kids with a wimpy 4" motor. Well, I guess it can be fun for a while watching the smoke come out of the motor  There should be some electric carts in the EValbum and take a look on youtube. A few on this board also. Search for cart or kart.

Regards,

major


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fresh101 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am new to this site and I am building my first Go Kart and at the current moment I am trying to determine the year of my Birel frame for obtaining missing parts. Well, I would like some help on the electronics as I don't have any idea how controllers works or how to match with the motor I select.
> 
> I am thinking of buying one of the two different motors below, but no idea to what controller it matches with as plug n play or is it easy to rewire any controller to any motor? I also want to over volt the motor to 36 or 48v, to obtain more torque and speed. NOTE: This kart is been built for my kids for fun and not racing, ages of kids range from 6 to 10 years of age.
> 
> ...


Look at the Mars 708 motors .


----------

